# Canon i9900 error message #5200 & orange light blinks 8Xs



## laurapowell (Aug 3, 2008)

I reset the blinking lights but, when I try to print, the message came up again to check the "Mechanism". Does anyone know what this means. I looked up the 8 blinking lights and it said, Ink Waste Tank Full. Would that be the same as Mechanism or do you think it is something else altogether. I would really appreciate any help before I attempt to take the printer apart to check the waste ink pad. 
Thanks in advance,
Laura P


----------



## okiman (Nov 12, 2008)

I hane a Canon I9900 with an orange error light blinking 8 times. Do you have a solution.


----------



## laurapowell (Aug 3, 2008)

Hi Okiman,
Below are the instructions to reset the printer. If after resetting and reprinting it starts again, you probably have to change the Waste Tank (which is really a pad) or it is not that problem. Other instructions on how to do that plus the details on resetting are on this website: http://www.inkjethelper.com/inkjetstuff11.html
Here are the instructions to reset printer:

1) Power off printer 
2) Hold RESUME button then press and hold POWER. (The beeper MAY sound once, or may not depending on your model.) 
3) Hold POWER and Release RESUME. 
4) Press RESUME twice then release both POWER and RESUME buttons. 
5) When the indicator lights steady, press RESUME 4 times (for the S900, 3 times for the 8200 apparently). 
6) Press power to set data. 
7) Print away!
Good Luck,
Laura P


----------

